#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  Occult symbols in the music industry.

## aaron556

So whats up with it? There seems to be a strong concentration of occultism in music.


Such on this album cover: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RkM4...eature=related (eye of horus)

this logo for Led Zeppelin: http://standupandbecounted.wikispace...o1-850-100.jpg


and this album cover:http://i1.creativecow.net/u/130031/sgt.jpg


Any idea as to why?

----------


## aaron556

Most of these people won't admit they're into the occult which intrigues me.

I personally am proud to say I love the occult.

I always thought that occult society wasn't as huge, but it's everywhere.

----------


## DeclaredInsane

Most of them are not actually into occult but find that making contracts with other beings very worthwhile. They make contracts with spirits to further their careers or something else. It's not just the entertainment industry but everywhere. If you are manipulating people and they find out then it usually doesn't work anymore. They are even artist that are contracted without them knowing about it! Don't think that Angelina Jolie is known as the most attractive women on earth just by chance, she smells of magick!!! 

Some of them in return have to shown the symbols so as to energize it through their fans. Some of them just want irritate or again publicity by displaying an occult symbol....woooo woooo....his into occult....don't listen to his music....and the kids do the opposite.

----------

